# Levys



## levysdad (Sep 4, 2013)

Hi, this is Levys in June.


----------



## Herzo (Feb 5, 2011)

What a cute boy you have there.


----------



## NutroGeoff (May 15, 2013)

Oh wow! Such a pretty dog! How old is he?


----------



## levysdad (Sep 4, 2013)

Herzo said:


> What a cute boy you have there.





NutroGeoff said:


> Oh wow! Such a pretty dog! How old is he?


Thank you! Levys was 3 months old when the picture was taken.


----------



## sharleytail (Sep 10, 2013)

That's a nice smile, he's a sweetheat!


----------

